# One-Eyed Doll



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I LIKE IT ! It has a good beat and quirky lyrics.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Not sure if I like it yet...but the girl is HOT!


----------



## kikyo4ever (Nov 29, 2010)

Really awesome, thanks so much for posting this up


----------



## skorpion404 (Dec 1, 2010)

Great video. Love One-Eyed Doll XD <3


----------



## Tijnvveen (Nov 29, 2010)

A monster band!

YouTube - One-Eyed Doll - Monster (Fan Video)


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

It seems like the more I hear this song, the more I like it. The fact that the lead singer is hot doesn't hurt either


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

I agree PH625. I am liking One-Eyed Doll.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Thought I'd bump this.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

Bumping this again


----------

